
The Many Battlefronts of Grab versus Gojek in Southeast Asia - jemshenghao
https://kr-asia.com/the-many-battlefronts-of-grab-versus-gojek-in-southeast-asia
======
jemshenghao
The term ‘super app’ became a popular buzzword in Southeast Asia after Grab
and Gojek, the region’s two biggest tech startups, began using the term to
describe themselves.

It’s meant to signal their ambition to become the one-stop app to offer
services and solutions that help people address their daily needs–from
transportation to food, to entertainment, similar to the role WeChat plays in
China.

